# Snitch causes bust of grow op.



## Stoney Bud

This is one of the reasons that here on Marijuana Passion, we Mods try so hard to keep people from posting ANYTHING that could lead to the cops learning something about anyone's grow.

This is a damn shame. "Authorities found out about the operation through an anonymous tip in 2006". This means someones lips were working overtime. Someone ran their mouth.

Only three people should know about my grow:

1. Me
2. Myself
3. And I

Any more, and this is what happens:

*Six busted in drug raid*

Local marijuana supply takes a major hit

Palm Coast, Florida

On the outside, the suburban Palm Coast homes involved in "Operation Hide and Seek" looked like their neighbors', with American flags flying and toys in the front yards.

The inside of these homes, however, had been made over into sophisticated greenhouses, complete with irrigation systems, artificial sun lights and ventilation to cultivate the highest quality plants.

The greenhouses and their six caretakers were outed Tuesday in an overnight raid involving more than 40 law enforcement officers.

Flagler County Sheriff Donald Fleming announced the bust Wednesday and predicted it will have a "major impact" on the drug's sales in the Jacksonville area.

The marijuana distributors were believed to have been in business for the past two years, netting more than $1 million before the bust.

With a turnaround of a 25-pound crop every four to six weeks, it was "the largest such operation in Flagler County's history," the sheriff said.

The high-grade marijuana had an estimated street value of $8,000 to $10,000 per pound.

Six men were arrested in the initial raid, including brothers Michael and Troy Fanelli, who were believed to be in charge. Additional arrests were expected to come later in the week.

Authorities found out about the operation through an anonymous tip in 2006. The sheriff's office teamed up with narcotics agents from several other agencies to build a case over the year that followed.

On Tuesday, authorities obtained 300 marijuana plants; bulging gallon-size bags of ready-to-sell marijuana; growing equipment; and $20,000 in cash in the homes. They also took a safe that has not yet been inventoried.
In video footage police took while they cleared the homes, the waist-high plants could be seen in pots spanning wall-to-wall. There were large greenhouse lights overhead, reflective materials on the walls, and electric fans blowing air across the crops. Pipelines bordering the rooms were connected to hoses that led straight into each plant.

"They built the irrigation system so the plants were watered when they needed to be, but they weren't over-watered," explained sheriff's spokeswoman Debra Johnson.

She said one house alone had 150 marijuana plants growing in a master bedroom and a second bedroom. The homes were on Fleetwood Drive, Elder Drive and Whittier Lane. Johnson was unsure of the Duval County home's location.

As the investigation continues, police plan to seize any assets related to the operation.

In addition to the sheriff's office, the agencies involved included the Florida Department of Law Enforcement's Tri-County Task Force in St. Augustine, the Jacksonville Office of Immigration and Customs Enforcement and the Office of Statewide Prosecution.


----------



## Professor bongwater

You have just got to wonder how much exaggeration is going on. When my house was raided over 10 years ago. The wright up in the paper sounded an awful lot like this one and my two chambers combined wasn't but about 50' sq. We all know that leo is prone to exaggeration!!


----------



## Useless

8K-10K a LBS????????? Man, I need to get a hold of that super stellar out of this world NASA strain. Here I am with a bunch of crappy kush that would only get around $5K a lbs. 
And getting 25 LBS every 4-6 weeks to! Man, I got the wrong strains, no doubt about it.


----------



## Fretless

Hopefully, the Pigs messed up somewhere and the charges can be wittled down.  Someone I knew had a over a hundred plant hydro garden and was raided.  But the Pigs hadn't bothered to get a warrant, so none of it was admissable.  However he also had plants in the yard and ended up with around 45 days in jail for those.   
     The penalties for such an operation are as we know, immoral and evil.  But I just feel like I have to say, it seems to be (usually) the ones that get a bit greedy or go commercial that run into trouble.  If you're selling massive quantities, obviously other people are going to know when money changes hands.  Sooner or later, someone in that pipeline will get busted, and squeal to save their posterior.  
     Remember what the door mouse said.


----------



## Stoney Bud

Yeah, I always get a laugh at the silly prices that leo gives for their busts. ...Yeah, right!

I think the 25 pounds was combined between the several grows in different houses according to the article. I don't think leo understands how a grow room works.."They built the irrigation system so the plants were watered when they needed to be, but they weren't over-watered"...Well DUH !!! Ya think?

Typical leo comment. They like to SOUND like they know what they're talking about.

8-10K per/pound....uh huh....yeah, if you added up what it would bring in once it was sold by the joint. The cops love to exaggerate the money. It helps them get funding for their crap.


----------



## SuperNoob

Stoney Bud,

what kind of precautions should we take, on the forum i mean.  I know that you posted a while back saying that disclaimers don't work.  What are some ideas for internet forum security?


thanks


----------



## SuperNoob

> On Tuesday, authorities obtained 300 marijuana plants; bulging gallon-size bags of ready-to-sell marijuana; growing equipment; and $20,000 in cash in the homes. They also took a safe that has not yet been inventoried.



LOL i'm sure the second safe was empty...after the cops took inventory

ROFL


----------



## Stoney Bud

SuperNoob said:
			
		

> Stoney Bud,
> 
> what kind of precautions should we take, on the forum i mean. I know that you posted a while back saying that disclaimers don't work. What are some ideas for internet forum security?
> 
> 
> thanks


The only possible way to connect your member name to your IP address is to gain access to the server which is located in a marijuana friendly country that won't allow anyone to access it from other countries legal standpoint.

So, as long as you do not post anything that can be used by leo to pinpoint where you are and who you are, then you're safe.

THINGS TO NOT DO:

1. Post pictures of your house, neighborhood, or anything that can be positivly identified as belonging to you, like photos on the wall.

2. Post no pictures of your car or anyone elses. For sure no Lic Plates.

3. Avoid saying things like "I love to go to the club 99 on main street about 2 blocks from my house." Leo isn't stupid. Leo can get on his trusty dusty Leo scanner and ask ALL leo's if they know of a nightclub named that on that street in THEIR city. One of them will ID it. 

4. Leo uses information that takes YEARS to accumulate. If in one post, you say: "I have a trusty old bright red hat with "GENIUS" on the front that I wear all the time", then leo will remember that and use it when they come to club 99 looking for you.

5. COMMON SENSE is your best protector. Before submitting a post, look it over as if you were leo. What can you use? If you find something, then just re-write the post so you don't use anything leo can possibly use.


----------



## Bubba Bear

when they weigh pot they iclude the roots.....any dirt still hanging on the roots...the stalks...everything...when they put a price on it ...they use street prices which is usualy and once or half ounce...all this makes it sound worst than what it is in the papers......


----------



## Kindbud

yeah for real stoney the only people that know about your grow is you yourself and you lol we know about it lol but yeah leo exagerrates every thing the only people that know abut my grow is family Ex. My bros and 
dad and in my family we dont snitch!!! so as long as its family its straight 
in my eyes. So peace out and Fly Low And Beat The Radar!!


----------



## rasta

id like to get a look at weed that cost 8000 10000 a pound (seems a little high,no)maybe ive been out of the game to long ,,,,,,,have not paid cash for weed in a long time, did not know the market was that high,,,,p,l,r


----------



## Stoney Bud

No kiddin Rasta. I want somathat.

10K  Hehe

Yeah, right officer.....

Whatever you say...


----------



## Professor bongwater

> the only people that know abut my grow is family Ex. My bros and
> dad and in my family we dont snitch!!!


Hey KB, was that a typo or did you just say EX. in the middle of that?
If so, I hope that there is no hard fealings..... That would worry me!!


----------



## shuggy4105

no doubt man, if you get busted it`s "YOU" to blame.
i don`t tell any family either, unless you have to i.e the person lives with you. other than that...it`s a need-to-know basis.
bad news about the bust man, price hike coming your way.


----------



## Bleek187

"leo"  ive never heard this b4... is there a reason for calling them this?   ive heard "Jakes, 50, 5-0, Rolers" and some others but never "leo"


----------



## shuggy4105

i`m going to take a stab in the dark with this one....law enforcement officers??:laugh: :stoned: :fly: you can`t make this stuff up man! great.
it took me ages to figure that out....


----------



## longtimegrower

If you use the posting to add info that will help a grower you dont need to use anything that will put you at risk. What gets us into trouble is bragging to much and trying to be the best and beat everyone else and  then you end up making yourself look a lot sweeter to leo than you really are.  I would never use words like, I grow on the creek 200yards from my house.  Then they trace your ip back to you and there close to your grow.  And the people who post mapquest of there grow site im sure with the right software they can trace that picture to that area. Be careful. Stay away from you outdoor grow and minimize your visits. Dont water everyday don`t go to them everyday. When you plants get big enough to see try going at night. Tell your self would i stake this out for three weeks all night in the mosquitos. Do the math. Slim


----------



## Richy-B

DEATH TO ALL SNITCHES:evil:


----------



## the_riz

*Hey stoney, has 'leo' ever posted on here before? i mean, openly? ive heard about warnings on some grow forums before, dont know if there just ** stories though.. just wondering    *


----------



## Stoney Bud

the_riz said:
			
		

> *Hey stoney, has 'leo' ever posted on here before? i mean, openly? ive heard about warnings on some grow forums before, dont know if there just ** stories though.. just wondering *


Why would they post openly? That would be stupid of them. I've gotta say, if none of them ever make it in here, it would be very surprising to me. Who knows man?

The precautions we take are JUST IN CASE one of them comes in here with intentions of using information from this site to bust someone.

Why offer a meal for the roaches? It's easier to clean the house and keep them out.


----------



## shuggy4105

totally agree man,it wouldn`t suprise me if there are cops roaming all the forums. ppl let crap slip all the time man, you might not even know your doing it, just in general conversation. 
best to allways be aware, that lots of ppl will see the info your typing on a thread. don`t let any personal information out, stick to that as a rule,you`ll have nothing to worry about.
good luck dude
Shuggy:smoke1: :stoned: :fly: :smoke1:


----------



## Selfcontainment

stoney ur a wise man!


----------



## Mutt

I would like to add to this thread if its ok.

The mods and owner of this site take very special care of what type of content is posted. The more we talk/act/and appear like upstanding citizens of our community the more we portray the "opposite" of the stereo type that the Govt. has potrayed us. We may seem strict on certain things, but its is for the greater good.

Example: Do we go into a business establishement in such as a bank and use foul language, nope. So we do the same type of respect here.

example: do you promote the sale or trafficing of controlled substances. No.

Example: Do we have tons of grow journals that depict commercial operations. Nope.

We keep things very private 'round here. We keep em small for personal grows and even show that our grows are not of a magnitude that anyone could really make any money off them. It's to keep us from going to the black market and keeping our herbal/medicinal/ or recreational past-times privatley.

We do not allow talk of other drugs as you mention the word meth or something that is very harmful and addictive away to show that we all can smoke some bud without it "leading" to other drugs.

Basically, it's an image we are trying to convey. Sometimes it may seem like we are "dis-regarding" a freedom. but infact we are trying to get our herb to be free not be illegal. So we tend to be strict, but please look at the greater good.

I think LEO comes here every now and then and try's to fish, but in the end gets stone-walled. We all order our seeds from reputable companies. We keep to ourselves and talk about how to improve our own personal supply. So as far as LEO there isn't that much here for them. Not when there are sites that actually post state by state, city by city where how and when you can get some herb. Yes there are forums out there it's totally insane. So LEO would be more apt to hit those sites. LEO looks for dumb people that do not hold the tried and true saying "don't ever tell anyone". So right off the bat this forum and 1 or 2 others have a safe sanctuary.

LEO stands out and slips up almost everytime. Seen it a dozen times. A post won't "feel" right or "they pry too hard" in a PM. So always follow your gut IMHO. If something don't "feel" right don't do it.

LEO looks for busts that will put there name on the paper or gets them a promotion. The others they hope that someone slips up or someone snitches on people like us. So an ounce of prevention is worth a thousand bucks worth of attorney fees.


----------



## [email protected]

snitches get stiches where i come from

cleveland ohio!


----------



## white-widow

[email protected] said:
			
		

> snitches get stiches where i come from
> 
> * cleveland ohio!*



Dude are you retarded?  This whole post is about avoiding posting personal details about yourself....


----------



## doobiedo

[email protected] said:
			
		

> snitches get stiches where i come from
> 
> cleveland ohio!


 
There you go....giving too much information.  No one needs to know where you are from.  I'd just say I'm from the USA if I said anything at all.


----------



## shuggy4105

lmao, maybe he`s leo


----------



## Mutt

doobiedo said:
			
		

> There you go....giving too much information. No one needs to know where you are from. I'd just say I'm from the USA if I said anything at all.


 
Hello I'm mutt. I live in an alley way behind taco bell in San Diego. it's the second cardboard box from the dumpster. the first box is my grow box. the dumpster is both my fertilizer and odor control.   Had to move a box down because of the smell. :joint:


----------



## Opencountry

Mutt said:
			
		

> Hello I'm mutt. I live in an alley way behind taco bell in San Diego. it's the second cardboard box from the dumpster. the first box is my grow box. the dumpster is both my fertilizer and odor control.  Had to move a box down because of the smell. :joint:


 
I saw some FREE boxes on www.craigslist.com if you want to expand,theres also FREE manure if your plants get tired of Tacos


----------



## Mutt

Opencountry said:
			
		

> I saw some FREE boxes on www.craigslist.com if you want to expand,theres also FREE manure if your plants get tired of Tacos


 
I'll remember that man, but those extra hot packets of hot sauce makes the manure full of nitrogen. oooops went way to far on that one. 

Love the sig. BTW nice quote.


----------



## PurpleSkunk

u cant even trust your right hand.


----------



## KBA in CT

Man, whoever snitches on people who grow pot has absolutely no life. Those guys shouldn't have told anybody about their grow because this is what the outcome might be if the wrong person knows. It just sickens me how people can be such @$$holes. Plus, that must have been either damn good bud if it costs that much, or the cops don't know $hit about pot value.


----------



## Flyinghigh

I Hate Snitches !! Been in Jail. Yuck
This year I started my 1st grow at the first of the year outside and 2 months later my friend came over and I thought I had it cover good enough to where no one can see, if they walked bye !!  I Did but he had to really snoop to get to it and did I get Pissed and so I left it outside intil this month do to him and His Friends coming over and so I moved it inside and Locked UP it is sad but I had too.

So how many friend of his did he tell I don't know !!!!
Asked him "who he tell"  "no one he says" !  yea right !!

So like they say who should know ??
Me, Myself, I But in my case my wife!

We all need to be carefull at all POINT!! Besides EEVERYONE WE NEED YOU HERE ON THIS SITE TELL US UR SMOKE WAS GRRRRRRRREAT !!!


----------



## Tarcisius

I can't help but wonder how many of the coppers are actually pot heads themselves, looking for that next big bust so they can skim a lb. or two off the top for them and theirs...


----------



## HYDRO333

SO WHAT IF THEY READ IAM DOING THIS AND THAT WHAT SHOULD I DO.......etc DOSENT MATTER FOR ME I GROW >>>TOMATOS<<<.....


----------



## HYDRO333

[email protected] said:
			
		

> snitches get stiches where i come from
> 
> cleveland ohio!


 
AGREE snitches are the lowest scum of the world and i got something for them if they come in my way.......


----------



## DLtoker

"The amount of seeds seized during the searches could have made it possible to operate approximately 500 cannabis greenhouses of 400 plants each, which represent 42 million joints sold on the street."  :ignore: 

Speaking of police exaggerating stats.  :spit: This was taken from an article talking about a seed bank being closed in Montreal a few years back...


----------



## MergeLeft

DLtoker said:
			
		

> "The amount of seeds seized during the searches could have made it possible to operate approximately 500 cannabis greenhouses of 400 plants each, which represent 42 million joints sold on the street." :ignore:


 
Why don't they just break it down to cells in a plant- you can grow a clone in a test tube with one cell- 
:doh: How bout chromosones? RNA...molecules...atoms..particles...sub atomic particles...I have to stop now, my head hurts.


----------



## shuggy4105

mines too,lol.


----------



## HYDRO333

MergeLeft said:
			
		

> Why don't they just break it down to cells in a plant- you can grow a clone in a test tube with one cell-
> :doh: How bout chromosones? RNA...molecules...atoms..particles...sub atomic particles...I have to stop now, my head hurts.


 
WHAT!!!lol


----------



## HYDRO333

Can the police find out your info and where you live from just being on this site and surfing it?????????????


----------



## shuggy4105

HYDRO333 said:
			
		

> Can the police find out your info and where you live from just being on this site and surfing it?????????????


it all  depends on what you`ve posted. that`s why the MOD`s keep saying "don`t post anything that "could" lead the leo to your door"
i.e hi,my name is Robert Burns, my grow is situated across the road from the mall, with pink elephant statues surounding it.:doh: :doh: 
however, i believe that if you keep personal info off the site, you`ll be sound man.:stuff-1125699181_i_ catch y`all l8r, i`m off for a lama race:lama:


----------



## Uk1

shuggy dont say my name on here & where i live near those pink elephants


----------



## shuggy4105

sorry man, couldn`t help it.   you`ve just gave the game away!!!lol


----------



## Uk1

hahaha , they wont find the pink elephants or my 1000plants near them because they are in the sky .... but if you find the elephants you have to get a rocket ship & blast off about 50000ft in the air & then you will find them on the clouds but thats the only info im sharing on them


----------



## Uk1

so how many times did i thank ya today shugshug  lolz


----------



## shuggy4105

lots man, but not to be modest-i deserved them.lol


----------



## HYDRO333

ight iam safe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HYDRO333

so if i didnt give out my info on the threads iam good right but wat if the click ure name!


----------



## Uk1

haha shuggy i bet you got a big head


----------



## daytripper_1967

I HEARD THEY ARE GETTING ALOT OF INFO ON US THRU SEEDBANKS TOO!!!!be careful!!!!


----------



## Cook_

There is no reason to call someone a snitch the people all knew what they were infor when they decided 2 grow there marijuana in a community u face consequences who is it for us to decided who is better and who isnt? Does it make it right if someone calls an african american the N word for the african american to call that person a racial slur 2 keep up the racial slurrs if we dont realize what we are doing im afraid we are just contributing to this drug war more i dont find it any informing to tell some1 about a drug raid that happen 2 some1 that was trynna grow commerically and outlawed crop if u wanna grow your own marijuana for yourself and your friends go ahead but tell me how much of that marijuana probably would have contributed 2 the black market? I say if you wanna grow marijuana dont be secluded 2 where no1 sees u so everyone is suspicious of u and dont go around telling everyone you got buds for sell its just common sense we are on the losing side of this war and to take cheap shots at people isnt the way your gonna win the war all your doing is bringing hate where it isnt needed thats all im saying Burn one in peace as KK says


----------



## Stoney Bud

Cook_ said:
			
		

> There is no reason to call someone a snitch


 
Sure there is. If someone "snitches" to the police about a grow, they have just made themselves a "snitch". The word has absolutely no relationship to racial slurs or any other type of slur. It's a popular title for people who tell stories about others.

I posted that article to show everyone exactly how they can get busted if they allow themselves to run their mouths about their grows, or if they get greedy and try to become the next Howard Hughes of weed.

We don't allow name calling on this site between members, but a reference to a newspaper article using a term such as "snitch", is pretty innocent.

Let's not get bent over something so trivial.


----------



## Mutt

> snitch:
> &#8211;verb (used without object)  1.to turn informer; tattle.   &#8211;noun  2.Also called snitcher. an informer.
> [Origin: 1775&#8211;85; orig. uncert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> v.    *snitched*, *snitch·ing*, *snitch·es*
> 
> v.    _tr._
> To steal (something, usually something of little value); pilfer. See Synonyms at steal.
> 
> v.    _intr._
> To turn informer: _He snitched on his comrades._





It is what it is. Its not name calling, its used as the same as calling someone a traitor. It is a name for someones actions not who they are.


----------



## HYDRO333

I agree with both MUTT and STONYBUD, theres no room for SNITCHES HERE.


----------

